

Show HN: No TechCrunch. No Bullshit. Just Startup- & Founder-Stories - philfrasty
http://branditch.com/index.html

======
jakobe
I like the content selection, but I'm not a fan of the design. Also, for
inexplicable reasons, the website uses a lot of bandwidth when it's open in my
browser.

~~~
philfrasty
thanks for the feedback. Do you have a good site-design in mind from another
site? Totally open for change, right now just a quick (bootstrap) draft that
works on web- and mobile with viewtext-integration. Looking into the bandwith
problem right now...thanks again!

~~~
jakobe
I don't like that the buttons appear only on hover, and that they hide the
headline. I usually move the mouse wherever I'm currently looking at the
screen, and then the text suddenly disappears... not good.

I like that the headlines are big, and I like the pictures of the authors (but
they are distorted).

I see that your flexible layout doesn't really look good at any width (in
Safari). Flexible layouts are a lot of work to get right. Maybe you should
start a fixed width layout. Many blogs now use a simple one-column layout,
around 600px wide, with large text (14-16px).

Such a simple fixed width layout works surprisingly well on mobile, without
any adjustments at all.

------
irmbrady
Nice collection of stories.

The photos on the main feed are stretched on my phone, making everyone's head
look extra wide.

------
jp1989
I actually really like this. Great work

